# Bubble fogger?



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone seen or used one of these?
http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/PREORDER-Set-of-4-200Watt-Bubble/M/B0015VSX9S.htm
Is it a cool effect? Im curious!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I never seen one of these before...I really like the idea...only thing is, it may be limited by 200watts...you may want to look for a video to see how well it works


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! That looks cool! (I wonder if it really works...) I would love to see a video if you can find one (i think this can be done with dry ice and bubble solution also - but this does it all in one! Double the trouble!)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

waaaay cool. We have to figure out how to build one if you have a fogger already. Seems to me that you could add a copper tube to the front of the fogger so it blows through the holes in a wheel that dips into soapy solution, no?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

hmmmm.... that'd just be too cool if you get the flourescent bubble stuff and blacklight the area... you'd have glowing orbs vanishing in a puff of smoke lol


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

I doubt it's effectiveness, the bubbles would probably only be bubbles for like a couple seconds.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

hey - here is a video of the bubble fogger in action if you want to see it. Its ok, but i'd rather buy a fog machine for the price it will probably (the same effect can be done from dry ice and bubble solution) http://video.google.com/videosearch?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=bubble%20fogger&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wv#


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

They look cool. That video seems to show it having to fight against a little breeze, which is pushing the bubbles against the machine (popping them). I bet if they turned it around it'd work better.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

GUYS---DO NOT BUY THIS FROM ANYWHERE ELSE, X-CEPT FOR TARGET....

the reason why i say this,no affiliate reasons of course...is because everyone else is charging crazy prices for this... check out target!!!









Bubble Fogger Combo Pack

$39.99

http://www.target.com/Bubble-Fogger-Combo-Pack/dp/B0018ZYP8O/sr=1-2/qid=1219050799/ref=sr_1_2/602-9311203-7319063?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k%3Abubble%20fogger&page=1

hope it helps making your decision....this is def. a better buy than buycostumes & g. road


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i tried one and i burned it up after 1 night. Since i do 17 nights in october i found it is not practical for thr profesional haunts


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*I got one today !*

Pick one up today at Krogers for $ 12.50 with 2 bottles of juice for only $ 3.50. Hard to find at this price but I'm happy I found one.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We ran one all night long on Halloween and people, young and old loved it. It constantly had people standing under it popping the smokey bubbles. We told the little ones that they were ghost eggs 

After Halloween, we bought 3 more to add for next year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*BF's Rule !!!!!!!!*



Cassie7 said:


> We ran one all night long on Halloween and people, young and old loved it. It constantly had people standing under it popping the smokey bubbles. We told the little ones that they were ghost eggs
> 
> After Halloween, we bought 3 more to add for next year.


 Cool !!!! Yeah your posting encouraged me to go out and buy 5 more so now we have 6. After firing one up I was so amazed and so pleasantly surprised by these cool little units that I realized I totally underestimated their resourcefulness. Of course at $ 10 a pop they are a steal !!!! Heck I was out looking for the cheap 400 watt foggers to add to my collection even tho my last cheapie only lasted 2 years when I stumble onto these cute little dudes. Next year I'm gonna have a garage full of bubbles and then when a unsuspecting guest exits my backyard trail into the garage first he gets hit by bubbles after that I he will get hit by my attic leadblower .....hee...hee....too good !:jol:At this point and by far the best purchase I have made this year next to my new 700 watt fogger.


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

I went to haunted house in West Palm Beach this year. they had a room that was painted up flat black with flourescent accents and had bubbles floating around that also glowed. It was probably the best room at the haunt. not sure what kind of bubble juice glows but this one did...Hope this helps.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

at first I thought this was going to be lame and cheesy but when we used it everyone loved it. Does look like orbs floating around especially in the pics.
IMG]http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e387/smileypie35/halloween08/Picture140.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

at first I thought this was going to be lame and cheesy but when we used it everyone loved it. Does look like orbs floating around especially in the pics.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice.....>>>>*

Cool pic, I think I see your BF on top of the coffin there. Below is pics of my Nov. scores (80-90 % off.....I went crazy at Big Lots).:jol:


----------

